# Building a home made exposure unit



## tonz-sk8 (Feb 9, 2008)

alright, in my wood shop class i get to make a project for the end of the year.. I asked my wood shop teacher if i could make an exposure unit for screen printing.. he said this is fine because he can help me with the electrical part.. Question is does anyone know how to make a good quality exposure unit.. I have no clue about what bulbs to get or nething..any help would work .. thank you..


----------



## tonz-sk8 (Feb 9, 2008)

and im willing to pay around hundred dollars to make this..


----------



## kopeor (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey, I found this link a while ago, I am not too knowledgeable, so maybe someone else with more experience can chime in with any flaws in this design.
home built uv exposure equipment screen printing silk screen and screen print


----------



## tonz-sk8 (Feb 9, 2008)

i was thinking like a exposure unit.. such as in this video.. YouTube - Screen Printing's Best Exposure Unit


----------



## tonz-sk8 (Feb 9, 2008)

thank you


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

I have some plans for a basic unit using flour. tubes, a wood box, and piece of glass. If interested, send me a PM w/ your email address.


----------



## EasyTeesK (Nov 28, 2007)

We built ours out of MDF, glass, and plant UV lights. It's rather simple. 

Figure out the biggest screen you'll use. Then, build a box about 2 inches larger all around, about 8 inches deep. Get 6 short fluorescent light ballasts and mount them to the bottom. Link all of the lights to a switch on the outside.

The top of the box should be routed 1/4" deep and 1/4"-3/8" in. This is to hold the glass. The edges should be flush with the glass.

We don't have a vacuum on ours, but you could probably make one with a Shop-Vac and some fish pond liner. We use a heavy block of wood and some black foam board to place inside the screen so that the screen lies flat against the glass.

You can have a piece of glass made to size. It should be 1/4" tempered glass, and definitely not UV filtered. The bulbs won't generate enough heat to break the glass.

This unit exposes a screen in about 5 minutes using pink emulsion coated on both sides of the screen.

It's a simple box, but it does the trick. Send me your email and I'll send you some pictures of the box.


----------



## theSandwichman (Feb 28, 2008)

If you can put your hands on the book "How to Print T-Shirts for Fun and Profit" there's a plan to build a exposure unit at page 47.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

What do you think of this light set-up? You could easily build a box around it. This shot is off e-bay but I think they have a website. They also carry the metal halide set-up.


----------



## EasyTeesK (Nov 28, 2007)

This is a picture of my exposure unit.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t47283-2.html#post280012


----------



## tonz-sk8 (Feb 9, 2008)

I found this... I can easily build this i believe... any suggestions on the quality this would give off.. and exposure time?? it has 2 halogen lights at 500 watts.. I almost feel like the two lights wouldnt even speed it up.. just would add double the shadow.. i rly dont know what im talking about to tell u the truth but heres the link Exposure Unit


----------



## ftnclothing (Dec 16, 2007)

i'll do a write-up on mine if you want.

cost was around $200 though


----------



## tonz-sk8 (Feb 9, 2008)

was the cost around 200 because of wood? cuz in woodshop its free for me.. if its like around hundred bucks in materials not including the wood .. i would love a write up


----------



## joseramos (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi all, I finally finished my exposure unit and it works pretty good. Now I expose my halftone screens in 30 seconds. I took me sometime but I finally found the right time. Now I am ready and working in some orders I got already. 
Probably my next buy will be a good quality press since the one I have is a little hard to get good registration but for now it is okay. Al least I save a bunch of money with my exposure unit: 1000 W metal halide. Total cost: around $400, it could have been less cause I spent $200 in bulb and ballast, I could have found it cheaper on ebay, but I just couldn't wait.

See the pictures yourself in this link Untitled Document, my friend helped me a lot building it.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I am not sure why folks are totally enclosing the boxes unless its to protect other random coated screens in the area. It is an extra expense, a heat build up and isnt needed..


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> I am not sure why folks are totally enclosing the boxes unless its to protect other random coated screens in the area. It is an extra expense, a heat build up and isnt needed..



With a metal halide unit, you need to enclose the bulb since they take a few minutes to warm up. You need an enclosure/shutter system.

Plus, yes, enclosing it will protect the other screens.

And with a MH lamp, heat buildup isn't an issue at all. Only with halogens.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I kinda thought that was a reason for the box...thanks for the info. What did you think of the plant light pic I posted earlier?


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

I wouldn't mess with flourescent tubes personally. Most of the people that post on these forums about exposure problems are using a unit with flourescent bulbs. To get a good, high quality detailed screen, you need a point light source, like a MH bulb.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I was wondering about that as well. I have seen two different approaches for exposure units from the point of light source and the tube units. Any difference with point of light if the source is above or below the screen?


----------



## tonz-sk8 (Feb 9, 2008)

Exposure Unit.... how do you think this would work.. Time isnt an issue for me as long as it doesnt take like over 30 mins to make a screen.. Do you think this will be fine? and having 2 halogen lights instead of just one will this be a big factor? any help would be appreciated


----------



## nicolahp13 (Jun 22, 2009)

HELLO- I was was just wondering what you mean by pink emulsion? is this what you coat your screens in?


----------



## pepscreen (Jun 27, 2006)

Multi light sorces aren't a great ideal due to cross light sources crupting half tones and fine lines. If 240 volt elect is available a cheap light source is a 1500w quartz flood lamp
with a black light added.(black light not like a second light source due to type if light it produces). This allows for quick exposure and defeats the heat problem & multi light source problem. There is a lot that can be said about different types of exposure units
but this is cheap way for good results.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I had an opportunity to pick up a Lawson expo lite exposure with vac. lid. I know its not single point but it gives me the ability to burn very large or multiple screens. The unit I just couldnt pass on.


----------



## w7oshy (Jul 7, 2013)

does it show same result vs proffissional unit 
thanks


----------

